# Oropharynx carcinoma resection



## Jill Winfree (Sep 28, 2016)

Please see procedure list below (I'm hoping this will be enough - the op report is PDF format only)

1. Tracheostomy
2. Right radical neck dissection
3. Right composite resection of oropharynx including right tonsil, partial right base of tongue and pterygopalatine fossa including the medial and lateral pterygoid muscle
4. Mandibulotomy and bone plate reconstruction

I was thinking:
41135 - resection of partial base of tongue, neck dissection
42890 - resection of oropharynx
21198 - mandibulotomy
21244 - bone plate reconstruction
31600 - tracheostomy
42826-RT - unilateral tonsillectomy


----------

